

10 Articles Every Programmer Must Read - abhaybhuva
http://www.improgrammer.net/10-articles-every-programmer-must-read/

======
greenyoda
The identical article on a different site was posted recently, with extensive
discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7743952](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7743952)

